# "Kaufberatung" 951



## -SHREDDER- (31. Mai 2010)

Servus z´sammen!

Sodderle, ich möchte mich von meinem Demo 8 trennen. Der Rahmen ist nicht (mehr) mein Fall. Die Größe "L" sagt mir nicht zu und allgemein reisst mich der Rahmen nicht mehr vom Hocker. 

Unter der Suche habe ich nicht allzu viel gefunden, was meine Fragen bezüglich 951 klären konnten. Daher hier meine Fragen:

Möchte mir jetzt ein 951 zulegen und wollte fragen, wie es mit der allgemeinen Zufriedenheit ausschaut - also bei den Leuten, die ein 951 ihr eigen nennen. Mir geht es konkret um Dellenempfindlichkeit, Lager(tausch), Lackqualität, etc.

Außerdem weiss ich jetzt nicht, was für eine Rahmengröße ich mir zulegen soll. Auf der Seite von Intense ist das "L" mit einer Sitzrohrlänge von ca. 45cm (aufgerundet) ausgewiesen. Das "M" liegt bei knapp 44cm und das Oberrohr ist 1" kürzer. Insgesamt ist das "M" kürzer, was mir theoretisch eher zusagen würde. Ich tendiere trotz meiner Größe (1,90m) eher zu "M". 

Vielleicht gibt es hier Fahrer, die auch so groß sind und mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung weiterhelfen können.

Allgemeine Tips sind auch gern genommen.

Danke!


----------



## Datonate (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo -SHREDDER_

1) Wir haben einen Thread "Details 951". Da wird einiges beschrieben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421442

2) Die Zufriedenheit steigt bei mir mit jeder Fahrt. Das 951 ist aus meiner Sicht ein tolles Bike. Das würde aber sicher jeder über sein Bike auch von anderen Firmen sagen .

3. Zu der Dellenempfindlichkeit: Der Rahmen ist recht dünnwandig und handgeschweisst. Bei mir hat es schon mehrfach Einschläge gegeben, aber bisher sind keine Dellen zu sehen. Liegt vielleicht auch an der doppelt verklebten MX-Folie am Unterrohr.

4. Lager. Die Lagern gut, wie in jedem anderen Bike auch denke ich. Lediglich vor der ersten Aussfahrt alles nachziehen und bei den Ausfallern prüfen, dass a) die Unterlegscheiben nicht eingequetscht sind (siehe Thread Details 951) und b) die Schrauben richtig fest sind.

5. Die Lackqualität. Sieht gut aus, bisher keine Risse aber doch recht dünn aufgetragen. Alles für das Outing FRO . Hauptsache leicht.

6. Rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,79 und fahre M. Mir passt es sehr gut, ist aber schön fummelig. Anderen Kollegen die 1,80 klein sind, ist es viel zu lang. Hier kommst du wieder am besten, wenn du mal probe sitzt.

mfg Dato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (31. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Tips, Datonate! Das mit den "951 Details" habe ich dann wohl überlesen. Werde es dann gleich nachholen!


----------



## Datonate (1. Juni 2010)

Bitteschön, gern geschehen


----------



## booofrost (1. Juni 2010)

sers,

bin auch von nehm demo aufn 951 umgestiegen..... war super zufrieden. bin zwar die ersten ausfahrten hier und da mal aufgesetzt weil es tiefer kommt, hab mich aber inzwischen dran gewöhnt und setzte jetzt auch nich mehr auf


----------



## alex-66 (2. Juni 2010)

mir gehts wie booofrost bin vorher auch demo gefahren, aber die sam hill demos sind glaub ich mittlerweile auch so tief. Lack ist sehr dünn, am Oberrohr sind schon Kratzer drauf, aber keine Abplatzungen. Dellen sind auch noch nicht obwohl ich letztens kontakt mit nem fiesen Stein hatte.
Ich bin 1,83 groß und fahre "M" reicht mir völlig aus. 
Ansonsten alles richtig was datonate erzählt.


----------

